# DOES A TANK HAVE TO BE CYCLED B4 USIN PLANTS



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 55g, and it is cycled...i know it will be ok if i put plants in the cycled tank. But here is my question, i am starting a new 55g today and would it be ok if i started plants in the brand new tank..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shouldnt be a prob at all


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't believe that there is a problem with that.The only thing that you have to check is not to have big PH changes.(like from 7 to 5)...


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

plants make it well in newly set up tanks


----------

